# Seiko Question.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Chaps,

my Dad had a white faced Seiko, squarish face, automatic (I think). He had it through the 90's and possibly the 80's, and died in 1998.

My brother took the watch, and wore it faithfully. It was stolen from one of the barracks he was posted to, and regrets it terribly.

Anyhow, my brother was up yesterday and we were going through some of my Dad's old things and he was mentioning the Seiko again.

I thought I'd post a wee query here, and see if anyone knows where there is a resource listing manufactured Seikos I could look at to see if I can place the watch?

I'll also see if I can find a pic of my Dad wearing it and blow it up, for posting here, which might help some of you Seiko experts!

Any ideas chaps?


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

You might be able to find what you want through the following links.

Good luck with the hunt.

Database = http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/watch1/

Date Calculator = http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/tools/seiko.html

This link will take you to the homepage of the watch database - http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

johnboy24 said:


> You might be able to find what you want through the following links.
> 
> Good luck with the hunt.
> 
> ...


a great website with lots of pictures, very good stuff


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Chaps,

thanks for the replies 

My brother reckons it was quite similar to this:

It was definitely a very white face, date window, square face and he wore it through the 90's, though still trying to work out when he actually bought it.

Any ideas on the pic?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Update:

my brother reckons he bought it in 1984.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> .... white faced Seiko, squarish face, *automatic* (I think). .... Any ideas chaps?





scottishcammy said:


> It was definitely a very white face, date window, square face and he wore it through the 90's, though still trying to work out when he actually bought it.
> 
> Any ideas on the pic?


The one in your photo has 'Lord *Quartz*' on the dial face. i.e. not an automatic. :huh:

Try a search on Google images on Seiko Lord*matic* .... You may find something similar looking around page 5. 

Click on this search link: http://images.google.co.uk/images?gbv=2&am...=80&ndsp=20


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi,

thanks again for all the replies.

Big bro looked through the pics, and reckons this one, from the 1975 catalogue, looks most likey. Any ideas on what it is/ref No., can't find much:


----------



## Royal Scot 1983 (Jul 30, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks again for all the replies.
> 
> Big bro looked through the pics, and reckons this one, from the 1975 catalogue, looks most likey. Any ideas on what it is/ref No., can't find much:


Hi all, Gary here - Cammy's bigger brother. I also had a look on the following: http://www.farbelow.net/pics/the5.jpg and although it is not in looks the same he mentions a "TV Screen" look. Still finding it difficult to pin down and looking through old photos of my dad to see if I can get a shot of a close up.

Thanks for help so far.

Gary.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Royal Scot 1983 said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Major Tait, it's your smaller, better looking brother here, I'm just nipping up into the loft to see if I can find a pic of Dad with the watch. If so, I'll scan and upload it here.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Chaps,

not the best quality, but here's some crops of photos showing the watch. As previously said, this holds a lot of sentimental value, and would be great if we could work out what it is 




























Thanks again.


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Could it be a seiko 5 tv dial?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

My sympathies to you and your bro, Cammy. This story has a familiar ring to it. When my Grandfather died, many years ago, my Grandma gave me his watch. It was a nice, simple, gold 'Smiths'. Some time later I took it with me on business to America... and it was stolen from my luggage.

These items are irreplaceable; the best we can do is try to find something as close as possible to the lost item and 'fool' ourselves into believing it's the original. Interestingly, I finally 'replaced' the Smiths only a few days ago - buying a very similar one from Andy "Thorpey69". It's not Granddad's watch... but the thought is there.

Best of luck with your search for a replacement. I'm sure, between us, we'll nail it down and get you back your Dad's watch.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Big bro looked through the pics, and reckons this one, from the 1975 catalogue, looks most likely.
> 
> Any ideas on what it is/ref No., can't find much:


Your catalogue photo has the reference YP017 beside it.

Seiko model *SYP017* was a Cal. / Watch Case No. *2906-3040*.

Seems to be a fairly obscure Seiko calibre. Hope this info is of some use.


----------



## Royal Scot 1983 (Jul 30, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Big bro looked through the pics, and reckons this one, from the 1975 catalogue, looks most likely.
> ...


I think that this may be the watch (but with a white face)

SEIKO 6319 TV DIALAUTOMATIC










Not sure how I (we (Cammy and I)) would go about sourcing one. Would love any advice at all.

Thanks


----------



## Royal Scot 1983 (Jul 30, 2009)

Royal Scot 1983 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


ps - found it here -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...#ht_3051wt_1242

Cheers


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

First off, I'd like to say a massive thank you to Nick (Squareleg). Nick contacted me and offered to use his talents to work on one of my dad's photos, to try and get the best image of the watch as possible.

He did this knowing what it meant to my brother and I, simply out of kindness.

So, the photo was despatched and Nick worked his magic to a pretty bloody good result with what he had to work with!

Nick, I hope you won't mind me cutting & pasting some of your comments on the watch, far better than mine 

1. Raised, steel baton markers. Notice how the light is glinting off

11,12 and 1.

2. Very deep, white chapter ring. Doesn't look to me like it's got a

tachy scale, however.

3. Day/Date - the day is in white and the date in grey (or at least a

darker colour).

4. I think I can just about make out the time - looks to me like

about 1.15... but I may be confusing the minute hand with the day/date

windows. Definitely 1 something, though... there's possibly a shadow

pointing to about the 25 min mark and I think I can just about make

out another pointing to 52 minutes past (could this be the seconds

hand?). I'd guess the hands are the same material as the batons

(stainless steel probably).

5. Dial is definitely grey!

Here's the pic:










Nick, thanks again, top bloke


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

No worries, Cammy - glad to be of help.

Re No.2, above, it wouldn't be a tachy scale (my fault) but more likely just a minute scale, as in 05, 10, 15 etc.. The white bit is there for a reason and I can only imagine that it would be to indicate, albeit feintly, minutes past the hour. Hth.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Guys, do you think this could be it?

Apparently it's a Seiko 7546-5080. This one's obviously white, will have to see if there's a variant similar to the one in my Dad's pic Nick did (more grey?)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks very like it Cam, my guess is the dial will look a different colour from different angles, that is face on, from a shallower angle it might look darker etc... 

You now need to investigate if that watch calibre and watch was around at the time your Dad had it....

EDIT ...Im sure that pre-dates the time your Dd had it so it certainly could be the one...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Looks very like it Cam, my guess is the dial will look a different colour from different angles, that is face on, from a shallower angle it might look darker etc...
> 
> You now need to investigate if that watch calibre and watch was around at the time your Dad had it....
> 
> EDIT ...Im sure that pre-dates the time your Dd had it so it certainly could be the one...


We've narrowed it down to Xmas '82, I think I read somewhere these first were produced in 1979, so would fit. We're getting there!


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Cammy, this looks very much like your dads watch, I hope this is the one. It would be great if you could source one.

Best regards,


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

andyft21 said:


> Cammy, this looks very much like your dads watch, I hope this is the one. It would be great if you could source one.
> 
> Best regards,


Thanks mate, my dad died two weeks into his 58th birthday very unexpectedly. He was in a hotel in England, which delayed the whole process, post mortem ,etc.

We were all very close to my dad, and for my brother to have something that he knew his dad looked at fro many years, would mean a lot to him.

I've been quite touched by all the help here.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Apparently it's a Seiko 7546-5080.
> 
> This one's obviously white, will have to see if there's a variant similar to the one in my Dad's pic Nick did (more grey?)


Check out this search link: http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=...79946100279853:

Key 7546 into the Calibre field and 5080 into the Case No. field

The search results give 2 variants. Unfortunately the dial face colour fields are empty. 

However, from what I've learned by interrogating that database over the last few months ....

The 'N' of 508L31*N*7 indicates 'GRAY' (or Neutral) ....

and the 'X' (_or elewhere sometimes an 'S' or '9'_) of 508L32*X*8 indicates 'WHITE'.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Key 7546 into the Calibre field and 5080 into the Case No. field
> 
> The search results give 2 variants. Unfortunately the dial face colour fields are empty.


Edit: If you key in just 7546 and 508 (as a partial search) ....

There was also a 7546-508*A* .... which I'd hazard a guess at being a black-faced version.


----------



## Royal Scot 1983 (Jul 30, 2009)

I found this site - www.andydunn.

I am more than sure you chaps are aware of it's existence. It confirms in my mind 100% the type of Seiko I now need to source. I cannot thank you enough for your support in looking for this model of watch, it really means so much.

The search will continue but at least now I have the very thing I am looking for in digital format.

If you do come across one for sale it would be very much appreciated if anyone was able to signpost me to it.

Once again, Thanks. Well done Cammy.

Gary Tait


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Will do Gary, why not email the owner of that site and see if he will sell you that one?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> .... why not email the owner of that site and see if he will sell you that one?


Because if you search on the owner's site, it infers that unfortunately he doesn't actually own the watch in question:



> _*Seiko 7546-5080*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Will do Gary, why not email the owner of that site and see if he will sell you that one?


Jase, I emailed the guy who runs the website explaining the story, asking if he could get in touch with me with a view to subsequently contacting the owner of the watch, Terry.

Unfortunately neither have even acknowledged my email


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It might also be worth trying the Sekio & Citizen Forum (Network54)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Been sitting on the side here watching, 'cos I've nothing to offer in the way of help or knowledge on this, but I'm gobsmacked and pleased to be a small part of this group, the help and time and effort freely given by various folks is bloody amazing! and so heartening! :yes:

All I can say is - - *LONG LIVE* :rltb: - home of the _*GOOD*_ guys!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

JoT said:


> It might also be worth trying the *Sekio* & Citizen Forum (Network54)


What's this ??? :blink: An RLT Mod' daring to breathe a mention of 'The Other Side' ??? :huh:



JoT said:


> And you are learning how to post without links to other forums .... a good day indeed!


Next thing you'll be posting links, yourself !!







:rltb:

Edit: I just noticed how you conveniently mis-spelled the 'S' word. :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Guys, do you think this could be it? Apparently it's a Seiko 7546-*5080*.
> 
> This one's obviously white, will have to see if there's a variant similar to the one in my Dad's pic Nick did (more grey?)





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There was also a 7546-508*A* .... which I'd hazard a guess at being a black-faced version.


Came across this in my searches on eBay this morning, from a seller in the States:










It's not exactly the watch you seek - for one thing it's got a black face, and slightly different chapter ring.

It's a 7546-*5069*. Might be worth keeping an eye open for a 7546-5060 with a white or grey face though.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Guys, do you think this could be it?
> 
> Apparently it's a Seiko 7546-5080.
> 
> This one's obviously white, will have to see if there's a variant similar to the one in my Dad's pic Nick did (more grey?)


I tried to send you this as a PM, but you appear to be over your message quota.

Check out eBay # 220534696934. Looks like the black-faced variant of the 7546-508x.

Closest I've come across, so far, to your late father's version.


----------

